# Review and shooting the Trumark FS-1



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

First of all I would like to thank wd40 for sending me a stockpile of rr2 tubes a while back. (He might not even remember). Here is a quick vid of the FS-1 ... a classic and one of my favorites.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

After you got warmed up you got Deadly with it. Great Shooting, Review and Video.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Good review and good shooting!
I did a Video about my FS1 a few months ago and came to much the same conclusion. I think I had flats on it at the time but if I were to shoot it again I would put rrt tubes on.
This one with those tubes (that set even







) for a month? Should be interesting!


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

One of the best reviews i've ever gotten to watch,, thank u for that, and awesome shooting!.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

dgui said:


> After you got warmed up you got Deadly with it. Great Shooting, Review and Video.


yeah i noticed that too. but I also notice it when i'm shooting tubes, after half a dozen shots or so they finally start going where I'm aiming. Do tubes need to be warmed up?? or is it the shooter that needs o be warmed up??

p.s. nice review.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

wombat said:


> After you got warmed up you got Deadly with it. Great Shooting, Review and Video.


yeah i noticed that too. but I also notice it when i'm shooting tubes, after half a dozen shots or so they finally start going where I'm aiming. Do tubes need to be warmed up?? or is it the shooter that needs o be warmed up??

p.s. nice review.
[/quote]

Thanks guys! for me i know i need to get warmed up. With any slingshot I always miss a lot when I first pick it up. Then I start to settle in and things get better.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting and good review!


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hey now, watch who you are calling old and forgetful!

I do remember sending you those tubes. And from the looks of it, you've been putting them to good use.

I think I first saw you shoot in the Pocket Predator competition. Then I saw your Lucky Ring video, which had some really long shots. Then your natural fork video with the exercise bands, which also had some long shots. And now this one. I think you're doing some really good shooting and seem to be getting better and better from what I can tell.

And what a great review. Sometimes things are so obvious that they get overlooked. Tell you what, you've reminded us that these mass-produced, big-box-store slingshots can be had for a bargain and certainly have their place. It was slingshots just like this that, I bet, many of us started out on. I know I did.

Good job.

WD40


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I'm bumping this back up. First time I've ever done this. I feel there is a reason.

WD40


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Good review NaturalFork. I bought my FS-1 about 20 years ago and still have it. It has seen many different types of tubes but I think it now wears green Thera-tubes.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I still have a lot of slingshots to review. People seem to like this review, however. Fs-1 is awesome.


----------

